# Cattleya Mrs Mahler (guttata x bicolor)



## tomp (Sep 6, 2022)

And there’s this beauty.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 6, 2022)

Goodness what a monster! How tall is it?


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2022)

what a fabulous display..............but such a giant plant


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 6, 2022)

Speechless...


----------



## tomp (Sep 6, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Goodness what a monster! How tall is it?


Approx 91 cm (36 in). Need a big windowsill


----------



## abax (Sep 6, 2022)

Wonderful and the colors are so clear and defined.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 6, 2022)

OMG...it's HUGE!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 6, 2022)

I thought Portia was a beast... this could give it a run for its money!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 6, 2022)

Gorgeous


----------

